
46-927 Introduction to AI (1997) - kercker
https://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs.cmu.edu/academic/class/46927-f97/cfp.html
======
nl
Look at that: no learning at all.

For those who aren't aware, the idea that AI systems should learn was
controversial for a long time. That was considered "mere" machine learning for
a long time. Now of course, almost everyone considers that AI must consider
include learning.

~~~
njloof
At Carnegie Mellon, the learning AI crowd was with James McClelland in the
psychology department, not the CS department. The shadow of Minsky and Papert
over machine learning with neural networks was quite long.

~~~
nl
_The shadow of Minsky and Papert over machine learning with neural networks
was quite long._

Indeed. And occasionally you still see some echoes - interesting how long it
took MIT to get on the Deep Learning bandwagon.

